# Lid for aquarium



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Any tips on making a lid for an aquarium? I just got a free one from someone and it didn't come with a lid suitable for mice.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I used a wooden frame with wire mesh. Make sure te mesh isn't to big. I used mesh for aviaries with 0,5 cm2.


----------

